# 2011 f150



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok I have been a Dodge guy for many years. But I really like the f150 looks. My cummins may or may not have a serious issue. i am not going to find out. Its going to be trded in about a month. My question is do the f150 have a plow prep package I have to order? I plan on getting that 5.0 motor. The 6.2 looks nice but I am all set with poor mpg. Dont get me wrong if it comes downt o a good deal on that motor I will take it. Also I am Fisher guy. But thinking about a Boss plow this time around. I really dont want the HT. I am sure they are nice. But the Boss is proven. HT only been out a year


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

No, the 2011 F-150 does not have plow prep. Nor, at the moment, does anyone show a mount/plow for one, let alone let you pick one in easy match.

This is due to the fact that the truck now uses electronic power steering. Last I remember reading somewhere here is that it has to do with the stress on the pwer steering motor can be too much for it to handle and may cause issues.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you're going to like the new F-150 as a light duty pickup. They're quite nice. I have a 2010 and love it. On the other hand, your Dodge is a one ton / heavy duty pickup and that's a completely different animal. As has already been (correctly) stated, Ford doesn't want anybody hanging plows off the new F-150 for some very valid reasons. 

If you'd like a nice heavy duty pick that will easily handle a plow, I'd suggest looking at a Super Duty. You'll also be comparing apples with apples to your Dodge in many ways.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I think you will miss the Cummins. With all the front end work I have done on friends Dodges this winter, that about all I would miss.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Seems a shame to me to take a nice new light duty truck and beat up on it with a plow it is really not meant to handle unless you just need to do your own driveway or something. Otherwise you are going to miss having a more robust truck and will end up making up the price difference between a half ton and a 3/4 ton pretty quickly with extra maintenance and repairs.

Also have to wonder if now, with gas prices rising rapidly and projected to keep rising this year and the percentage price difference between diesel and gas dropping, is the best time to switch to gas. Mostly depends on how much you use the truck and how long you typically keep them.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 F-150 with a plow on it and have no issues. The new 3.5L Ecoboost motor is a monster with 365HP and 410lb-ft of torque, plus it's rated at 22mpg. The electric power steering (EPS) shouldn't be affected by a plow, the ATV's with EPS work great. I did drive one of the new 5.0L F-150's and it too was a strong motor. The frame didn't change from 2010 to 2011 so you should be able to order a 2010 plow mount from any company.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

yamahatim;1253320 said:


> I have a 2010 F-150 with a plow on it and have no issues. The new 3.5L Ecoboost motor is a monster with 365HP and 410lb-ft of torque, plus it's rated at 22mpg. The electric power steering (EPS) shouldn't be affected by a plow, the ATV's with EPS work great. I did drive one of the new 5.0L F-150's and it too was a strong motor. The frame didn't change from 2010 to 2011 so you should be able to order a 2010 plow mount from any company.


Nice trucks yes, but comparing an ATV with EPS to a truck with it is a complete different animal...
here is the sve bulletin
https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-200.pdf


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

That's really interesting. I sure am glad I bought a 2010 then, but the new motors are really great!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

That's really interesting. The F150 moves even further away from being a work truck even as it's towing capacity increases.

Its also a bit funny, in that people bashed the Toyota Tundra which was basically meant to compete with the best selling F150. On this forum they bashed and made fun of guys for buying them and putting plows on them. Then Ford redesigns the F150 and you can't even put a plow on it. Seem ironic to me.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a guy that just bought a 2011 Ford F-150 and he can not get a plow for it. I think it has some thing to do with the electric power steering pump.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

If u plan to buy 2011 truck only way to get away from the electric steering is to upgrade to the V8 models which uses power steering pump,,


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The only way to put a plow on a 2011 F150 is to put it on a truck with the 6.2 engine. That engine is only available on the super crew or Raptor trucks. Then you would have to use a 2009-10 mount. Also would have to buy the plow and mounts, then put it on yourself or get someone else to put it on (other then a plow dealer). The two six cylinder engines and the 5.0 V8 use the electric power steering.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

My front end has been very good to me. No way near the repairs my 2nd needed.



Ozark Hillbilly;1253182 said:


> Seems a shame to me to take a nice new light duty truck and beat up on it with a plow it is really not meant to handle unless you just need to do your own driveway or something. Otherwise you are going to miss having a more robust truck and will end up making up the price difference between a half ton and a 3/4 ton pretty quickly with extra maintenance and repairs.
> 
> Also have to wonder if now, with gas prices rising rapidly and projected to keep rising this year and the percentage price difference between diesel and gas dropping, is the best time to switch to gas. Mostly depends on how much you use the truck and how long you typically keep them.


I am not a person that will lie like most and tell you my truck gets 22mpg. I get 16 on avg and diesel is pricey. My truck is 97% person use and 3% work (plowing) F150 with a 5.0 gets 16-21mpg

I paid $3.60 for diesel the other day and looked at the 3.17 for unleaded and 2.99 for E-85. I just sub contract. So the diference in hourly rate will be about $10 an hour. I Average 75 hours a year (not this year) F150 Supercab 28k New Diesel Super cab 45k.

Now even if I dont hang a plow off it which is also a posibilty. I can get $30 an hour (cash) to drive a Dump truck on the state ( I have an CDL A like most of you)

I guess what I really need to do is find out why my CTD is drinking a lil oil. I know the worst would be a broken ring. But its not smoking that much. Its not leaking.

As for power. F150 has 360hp and is a lite truck. I know it wont compare to the low end tourqe of my CTD. But I am so scared of the 5.00 Gallon diesel again.

Oh and option 3 is the motor is not that bad and I find a small car for under 20k new like a Hyundia or KIa or any thing claiming to be around 30mpg and see if I can wedge my big ass into it. And keep the truck for Snow and other things

Option 3 is the one I like the most. but gota see whats up witht he truck. Runs perfect, tons of power. Just likes to drink about 2 quarts every 1k. I just put some snake oil in it to see if it helps. truck always had oil changed 5k with synthetics. no idea whhats going on. 120k on it now


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Try a non-synthetic oil. I found that the synthetic can work its way through seals when used over a long period of time. The synthetic oil works it's way into the pores of the metal, slipping around the seals and gaskets. New seals and gaskets may be needed.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok here one other issue. It drank tons (8 quarts 3k if that. But big storms plowing) of oil when i changed over to 15-40w. i was going to sell truck before season. I changed oil at 17k and went back to Rotella Syn 5-40w. I added the snake oil about 3 weeks ago and put on about 750 miles. The truck now has 119786 on it and only has taken about 2 quarts. I have read reports before about 1q-1k is acceptable by Cummins as normal use. So in the past 2800 miles I am back to just about 1 quart every 1500 miles which i can live with. And opefully the useless snake oil helps a lil. I know its BS. but for $7 a bottle its worth a shot


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

JK-Plow;1254363 said:


> Try a non-synthetic oil. I found that the synthetic can work its way through seals when used over a long period of time. The synthetic oil works it's way into the pores of the metal, slipping around the seals and gaskets. New seals and gaskets may be needed.


No it was alot worse with regular oil in it. BUT i made a huge mistake becasue I didnt care and was going to sell it. i brought uit to Jify lube and they claim they use Rottella. but kid came out of back room with a open bottle of rottle and it looked old. So i am sure he was hand pumping out of a barrel. Now when it started downing oil. I just grabbed the cheapest stuff Advanced auto had some Lubriguard stuff for 10 a gallon. So right now I am thinking cheap oil that my truck loved the taste of and ate it up. i changed my oil and went back to rottella Syn. But the Cummins is very slow to leak down all the oil out of head and turbo holds some. So I am sure there was a quart of 15-40 cheap stuff in mix. hopefull part of my latest oil burn of was that stuff.

i really just want to keep it and buy a some sort of 2wd cross over that get close to 30mpg. that way they when I roll down window to say fill it up they say that will be 50 bucks not 150 bucks like it was a few years ago.

500 a month in fuel in Dodge 3500 CTD
150 a month in a crossover with a 250 a month payment and 100 ins and under full warranty


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

JK-Plow;1253888 said:


> The only way to put a plow on a 2011 F150 is to put it on a truck with the 6.2 engine. That engine is only available on the super crew or Raptor trucks. Then you would have to use a 2009-10 mount. Also would have to buy the plow and mounts, then put it on yourself or get someone else to put it on (other then a plow dealer). The two six cylinder engines and the 5.0 V8 use the electric power steering.


Did you happen to read the bulletin a few posts up from Ford? The 6.2 yes, is available in crew cab only. However, because the heavy duty payload package cannot be equipped on a 6.2 crew cab, plow prep cannot be had. And to get plow prep on the 2010 truck, you needed the heavy duty payload package. Also, the 6.2 only comes on Lariat, Platinum, Lariat Limited and the Harley truck. Try a 6.2 crew cab on the build and price...no plow prep. As for the Raptor, no way you can get a plow on that at all.

Being that nobody makes mounts for the 2011 trucks, and also that pretty much every plow manufacturer usually states "plow prep required", you are s.o.l. trying to put a blade on a 2011 F-150.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Your plan to get something with better mileage that you usually drive and just use the current truck for the small amount of use you need it for sounds like a good one to me. I'm a real pessimist when it comes to future fuel prices.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

"Newdude" I understand Ford does not make a snow plow prep for any of the F150's for 2011. I was stating the only trucks that do not have the electric power steering are the ones with the 6.2 enigne. I know several guys that have put plows on Lariat trucks. A lite plow on one with the 6.2 engine can be done using a 2010 mount. I would also put either airbags or timbrens on the front end too. Shouldn't be used for anything but their personal drive. That is what a lot of guys do with the 1/2 tons. Also most of the plows I have seen on F150's have not been trucks with the plow prep package. I had a plow on an F150 without a plow prep package and had no problem. If you want a truck for commercial use, both Dodge and GM 1/2 tons can handle a plow, but don't have the plow prep packages either (even thought GM used to).

Hopefully Ford will do something to make the F150 able to have a plow on it again.


----------



## harleyfxdl (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread. I just looked at a 2011 F-150 today. Was about to pull the trigger, but first wanted to find out about a plow for it. I noticed in the Ford SVE bulletin, it states *"Snow Plow Prep Package is no longer an available option on F-150 starting with 2011 model year. F-150 vehicles with 5.0L and 3.7L engines have Electric Power Assisted Steering (EPAS) "*. The new Eco-boost is the 3.5L engine. The 3.7L engine is the naturally aspirated motor. It does not say whether you can put a plow on a truck with the 3.5 OR 6.2.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Ford says No to plows. The 3.5 eco-boost has a cooler for the turbo, positioned where a plow mount would go. All the F150 except the 6.2, have the electric power assisted steering. The strain of the electrical use is too much for the system according to Ford. SnoWay says their 26 plow will fit the 2011 F150. If it does, I don't know if Ford would still cover a warranty on the trucks that have plows put on them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JK-Plow;1309520 said:


> SnoWay says their 26 plow will fit the 2011 F150. If it does, I don't know if Ford would still cover a warranty on the trucks that have plows put on them.


This was being sold by a Ford dealership.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ford has announced that the Snoway 26 series snowplow is an acceptable fit for the new 2011 F-150 including the Ecoboost. At this time Snoway's 26 series with the EIS lighting system is the only plow on the market approved by Ford for installtion on the new 2011 F-150.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Seems funny that the liscense plate would restrick air flow too much, but a plow wont


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JK-Plow;1309520 said:


> Ford says No to plows. The 3.5 eco-boost has a cooler for the turbo, positioned where a plow mount would go. All the F150 except the 6.2, have the electric power assisted steering. The strain of the electrical use is too much for the system according to Ford. SnoWay says their 26 plow will fit the 2011 F150. If it does, I don't know if Ford would still cover a warranty on the trucks that have plows put on them.


Snoway has a mount for the 2011 ecoboost. Both it and the standard 2011 F-150 mounting and electrical system have been approved by Ford.


----------

